# Cancel a Club Select Exchange



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 17, 2013)

How do you cancel a club select exchange and what rules apply to the points used?  For example, if you cancel in 2013 a club select exchange made for 2014 do the points go into 2014 or 2013.  How much notice must be given not to lose points.

Thanks.


----------



## csalter2 (Sep 18, 2013)

*I think...*



pgnewarkboy said:


> How do you cancel a club select exchange and what rules apply to the points used?  For example, if you cancel in 2013 a club select exchange made for 2014 do the points go into 2014 or 2013.  How much notice must be given not to lose points.
> 
> Thanks.



If you are referring to using points to book s Club Select exchange, you will have the points returned to your account from the year you used to make the reservation. 

If you gave up your non DRI timeshare to receive points and you want to cancel that transaction, then you would get the points back fom the year you were given the points for.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 18, 2013)

Interesting, and infuriating. You can't call DRI to cancel a club select reservation.  You can't call DRI club select to cancel. They don't have a phone number.   You have to send an e-mail.

I generally like DRI but in my view this is lousy customer service.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 20, 2013)

I was able to cancel the reservation on a portion of the Club Select site after DRI responded to an e-mail I sent them.  It can be done rather easily once you know what to do.  I think the initial problem was the erroneous information given to me by the DRI phone agent when I first called.


----------



## csalter2 (Sep 20, 2013)

*Glad it worked out!*



pgnewarkboy said:


> I was able to cancel the reservation on a portion of the Club Select site after DRI responded to an e-mail I sent them.  It can be done rather easily once you know what to do.  I think the initial problem was the erroneous information given to me by the DRI phone agent when I first called.



Glad things worked out for you. Club Select is not often advertised or discussed in the DRI talks unless they are trying to sell something to you.  There is really only limited information about it.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 16, 2013)

Cancellation policy for CLUB SELECT reservations booked using DOLLARS is as follows:

All reservations are subject to non-refundable deposit of 1 night’s value (total cost divided by 7).
Cancellations made within 7 days of arrival date are refunded 50% of total reservation amount.
Cancellations made within 3 days of arrival date are not refunded any amount, the entire cost is forfeited.


----------

